# Coffee Machines



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

I am starting a new business and need a coffee machine, i want it to give off the smell of coffee if that makes sense, Anyone recommend a machine :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

What size/money areyou looking for ?


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Its for an estate agent so nothing to big but something that looks smart and classy, price is not a huge issue


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

I have a DeLonghi Magnifica 4200 bean to cup. Fills the place with the smell of freshly ground coffee. I had never really been a coffee drinker before I bought it but with some Illy coffee beans it's great. It will also work with normal coffee and does Cappucino as well.
Even my other half thinks it was one of my better purchases.


----------

